#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Saudi Aramco HAZOP Manual

## mmudassarali

Enjoy this useful manual of Saudi Aramco to perform HAZOP



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



MMASee More: Saudi Aramco HAZOP Manual

----------


## miltonemm

Thank you very much.

----------


## gepachir

Thank you for a good Hazop manual.

----------


## nouses

salam
thank you for sharing

----------


## orangminyak

Excellent document. Thanks.

----------


## infensus87

Thank you.

----------


## evolutionb

thank you

----------


## tigerman2008

thankss a lot

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Thanks a lot brother.

----------


## Fredo405

Gents,

All of us know that we are illegally sharing a lot of stuff here i.e. books, manuals, guidelines, standards considering that they are all rights reserved and licensed against of illegal distribution but to share corporate procedures, manuals or policies of major operating or service companies I think it is too unfair and sounds not professionally. 

Lets somehow control it until we kicked with the serious problems. As a minimum our forum site can be blocked or banned forever. We have a lot of useful experience here sharing knowledge, information, materials and  I hope nobody wants a kind of consequence mentioned before. If someone in need of corporate procedures and another one is happy to help with that so we can distribute kind of docs. by private messages or emails but not publicly. Hope you understand my point.

Best regards,
FJ

----------


## mhuelva

Fredo405, I understand your point of view, but the API, or asme or astm are to be used by professionals. I do not charge anything for money. 

If you prefer to spend the hidden mail links, I'm not the one to tell you anything. 

I will continue to go the information that I have for anyone who needs it.

regards

----------


## ahmed younis

ThankS

----------


## f81aa

Hi mhuelva and other Forum members:

I agree with you that API, ASME, ASTM and similar are engineering standards (I venture to say) of universal use. But what I think (please fredo405 correct me if I'm wrong) that he is trying to alert us is about sharing proprietary information of companies such as EXXON MOBIL, SHELL and others as SAUDI ARAMCO, the latter being this case.

He might have a point and we should think about distributing the information, in case of having it, by means of private messages or emails but not publicly.



Best regardsSee More: Saudi Aramco HAZOP Manual

----------


## Fredo405

Dear Friend

Do you understand a means of Confidentiality Policy? Im more than sure that Aramco has it and in very strict form.  You don't charge anybody but you disclose corporate manual of the company. Once you are kicked out from the company for the kind of violation you will never get a job with any major company. I worked 9 years for BP and currently working for another major operator I know the consequence for the kind of issues. 

Regards,
FJ

----------


## Mscahmed

Thanks alot

----------


## driftshade

thks a lot

----------


## ivan_s60

Thank my friends

----------


## lirff

Sadly removed, but thanks all the same

----------


## kp2008

Thank a lot

----------


## ivan_s60

Fredo:
The information in this site is information that is find in Internet, we are not responsibles for that information, this forum is only for interchange information for the petroleum industry and related sciences

----------


## maskedsperm

"File removed by user"

Couldn't download it.... but still interested.  Could anyone re-upload this interesting material?

Thanks in advance...

----------


## mhuelva

Fredo, I know the Confidentiality Policy, and you're right, but things that I and others upload here we downloaded from internet, I have not taken from Shell or Texaco. On the Internet, fortunately or unfortunately there is everything what you want. This is only a forum for engineers. Are exchanging information we need for our work. Do not do business with it. I do not charge anything for uploading things or pay anything for download. And I download only what is helpful to me in my work.

----------


## mbc.engg

Can anyone upload the HAZOP manual again?

----------


## jojeecares

kindly upload the manual again please.

----------


## jury

thanks

See More: Saudi Aramco HAZOP Manual

----------


## maskedsperm

I missed the chance of downloading it too.... Would anyone, please, share it with me (vaso_e_agua@yahoo.com)?

----------


## massimo

please unload again the Hazop manual

----------


## magdyharby1

dear sir

the file was removed from the share could you please upload it again.

thanks in advance

best regards

----------


## bzbipin

Can any body upload the manual again?

----------


## sessom

please send me : mosses@qatar.net.qa
thank you..

----------


## daniel18000

Hello, 

Please, can someone send me this manual: cursino.d@gmail.com

----------


## daniel18000

I found this one: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I don't know if its the same, seems good. Enjoy it!

----------


## jhosman325

Gracias por la informacion.

----------


## peddinti1967

dear mmudassarali 
Saudi Aramco HAZOP Manual file has been removed by the user. I need this manual urgently. please once again upload it

thanks & regards
peddinti1967@gmail.com

----------


## a16051994

link removed Please re upload link

----------


## peddinti1967

file was removed by user. please re-upload it

thank you

----------


## d_kushwah

thank you, keep posting

See More: Saudi Aramco HAZOP Manual

----------


## oinostro

Thank for sharing whit us!!!

----------


## armanda

dear all..
is there any another link to download this book..?
because, I can't download this book through the link above...
thank you...

----------


## shainu.g

the link says that there is no such file. Can you upload it again or send it to my mail id : shainu.g@gmail.com

----------


## mujtaba583

Good day mmudassarali  
Can u please send me the link to download manual of Saudi Aramco to perform HAZOP

----------


## ranijkumar

when i tried to download the Hazop manual, it showed NO SUCH FILE. can u reload this link again?

Mahendra

----------


## John8421

Dear mmudassarali --

I am not able to download the Saudi Aramco HAZOP Manual.  The forum replies that the file does not exist ("nosuch file").  I am ver interested in this manual.  Please reload it.

With best wishes -- John8421

----------


## unni

I found this one: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

link is expired please reload the same

----------


## kaliwaal

Dear mhuelva, Could you send me the link for Saudi Aramco Hazop Manual at koperwaal@gmail.com

----------


## kaliwaal

Hi MMudassarali, I need Saudi Aramco Hazop Manual Would you please send me the link at koperwaal@gmail.com Also I will apppreciate if you send me link for Saudi Armaco Desktop Standards 
Regards

----------


## syedrahman000

The link is not available or working. Does the doc exists

----------


## syedrahman000

Does anyone has a copy of Aramco Safety manual.

See More: Saudi Aramco HAZOP Manual

----------


## harshad

Dear All,

I need saudi aramco standard P&ID legend sheets and any aramco reference P&IDs and PFDs in native autocad format..

request you to send me on  my following e-mail

harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

help in this regards is highly appreciated..

I need it urgently..

Plz help..

Thanks in advance..

With Regards,
Harshad

----------


## peddinti1967

Thank you Mr. unni

----------


## peddinti1967

Happy and prosperous Diwali to all

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## nurraflis

Dear mmudassarali,

could you please upload one more time the HAZOP manual ? cause the file already deleted from the server.

Thank you very much.

----------


## Nabilia

Saudi Aramco HAZOP Guidelines.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nurraflis

Thank you very much for the sharing ......

----------


## akiller

thank you so much for sharing again

----------


## nael

can you please send it to 
n_alkhamisee@yahoo.com 
thanks alot

----------


## marinademelsa

Hola chicos:
Por favor podrian actualizar el linlk para descargar el manual..o enviarmelo a mi correo marinademelsa@hotmail.com
muchas gracias

----------


## pradeepkgj

Hi 

I am unable to find the attachment pls ipload again or send it my mail Id .. gjpkumar@gmail.com.. thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

Post #55 above is active

See More: Saudi Aramco HAZOP Manual

----------


## the.starcraft2

Thank you.

----------


## AHSE

could you re-upload this manual again 
thanks for your cooperation in advance

----------


## synthesis123

link is not working plz upload again

----------


## Mscahmed

tahnks

----------


## Kamran Arif

it is no more available please share Saudi Aramco HAZOP Manual  again

----------


## john zink

links not found!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## erenkage

Link is dead :-( please re-upload* Thanks in advance

----------


## crusades

anyone can re-upload this file?





> Saudi Aramco HAZOP Guidelines.pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## crusades75

Hello* can anyone re-upload this file!!! is very interesting!!

----------

